
How does it feel to get fired (lose your job) suddenly? - yitchelle
http://www.quora.com/Firing/How-does-it-feel-to-get-fired-lose-your-job-suddenly
======
markcrazyhorse
I hate Quora as it forces people to sign up just to even read the content. I
could just remove the DOM element in the inspector but I shouldn't have to. So
I shall post my reply here.

I once got fired from a job unexpectedly. and it was terrible, It not only
meant I had no income to pay the rent etc. But all my direct debits bounced
causing more debt and the benefits in the UK took about 4 weeks to kick in
after I had to jump through hoops and hoops.

I found myself slightly depressed for about 2 weeks, not moving from my bed
and sleeping most days. Luckily I run a blog that kept me active-ish and I
slowly pulled out from my stupor.

~~~
yitchelle
Wow, I didn't realise that Quora has its own register-wall. I will refrain
from linking to it. This is a shame as it does some interesting bits of info.

